# Pentwater lake



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone been out on Pentwater Lake? If so how has the fishing been? I'm not asking for any hot spots just a general idea. Thanks.


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

I heard that there are a lot of people out there today! Good ice, I would say fish near the crowd at first..


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Live in Midland but plan on heading over in a week or so. Thanks for the input. From what I understand out of the marina 30 fow in the channel is the spot but we'll see.


----------



## Trout Slayer (Dec 16, 2007)

What's the latest ice report on Pentwater? :help:


----------



## big eye (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm going to pentwater lake for the first time on saturday, where is the best place to park? is spoons and minnows the best? thanks for the help.


----------



## Duck Hunter Too (Feb 19, 2006)

...sometimes lot can get filled up quick...PM and you can park on my property nearby if/with issues. Heard ice is safe for quads/sleds off this launch...haven't been out yet this year but called my local intel yesterday for report...perch bite supposedly spotty and slow..."if you are on dinks than move"...a couple of walkers have gone through the ice in front of the marinas in town some play safe. Snapping for Steelhead near bridge has been slow as well...I'll be up fishing with my family in Cenzo's market tournament all weekend so here goes nothin???!!!


----------



## Duck Hunter Too (Feb 19, 2006)

...I prefer minnows over spoons on Pentwater lake...for what it is worth...wish I was headin east towards SIMCOE instead???!!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I was there friday afternoon after getting our butts kicked on White, Pentwater was just as bad, lots of dinks, i hole hopped through close to 100 holes, ended up with 7 keepers, only 2 decent ones right at 10". Other 3 buddies styed put and ended with 1, 2 and 1.


----------



## Duck Hunter Too (Feb 19, 2006)

stayed put in the afternoon....took one keeper about 9" and threw back one dink...thats it...hopin I find em here in about 45 miutes!!!???...where were you on White? I've got some good "intel" for success there recently...Sparky: how deep were you fishing on White? PM me!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

cought the few keepers we didn get in 45-48


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Fished it sunday all day LOT OF DINKS and about 15 keepers . Moved all day and just did not find the big fish..Good luck..


----------

